# ram



## daveOmac (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all. Im looking into buying scrap ram on ebay. Still pretty new at refining but my question is. How much can a refiner afford to pay for 1 lbs of ram and still profit? Can someone possibly tell me how much gold one can recover per 1 lbs? Please and thanx


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 23, 2017)

The exact amount of gold in a pound of ram can vary, but a good indication of what a refiner could pay and still profit is to take a look at http://boardsort.com/payout.php
But that doesn't say that you could profit. Just that you are asking that question makes me believe that you never refined ram yourself or you would have known the answer.

The first time you try to refine you will probably loose most of your gold, over time you will get better but the scale you are working on might keep you from making a profit at that price. In the end it is true that there is economy in scale.

eBay is rarely a place to buy scrap for a profit. If you buy ram there, look at it as payment for an education.

Göran


----------



## kernels (Mar 23, 2017)

Göran has given the perfect answer, ram you buy on ebay is education money. You want at least a pound or so otherwise there is so little gold that it is hard to deal with.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 23, 2017)

I always thought they were profiting based upon the increased resale value of bga ram, not the actual intrinsic metal values.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Mar 23, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> I always thought they were profiting based upon the increased resale value of bga ram, not the actual intrinsic metal values.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not usually. Yes there is a specialist market for it and it can be profitable if you get the right chip configuration but as an example we buy to refine and base the price on that. If there's a pile of desirable configurations in a tonne bag then it's a bonus  

To the OP. As the guys above have rightly said- you'll not be best served by trying to profit from refining RAM. You can sell it for more than you'll achieve using home refining techniques, especially when you factor your time in.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 23, 2017)

Is there much in the green fiber beyond the fingers? I mean, it's gold plated, but total area of the plating is very very small. At least the visible plating.


----------



## kernels (Mar 23, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Is there much in the green fiber beyond the fingers? I mean, it's gold plated, but total area of the plating is very very small. At least the visible plating.



No, the rest of the board is ENIG, very very thin gold plating, more effort than they are worth. (I learned the hard way  )


----------



## anachronism (Mar 23, 2017)

kernels said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there much in the green fiber beyond the fingers? I mean, it's gold plated, but total area of the plating is very very small. At least the visible plating.
> ...



We ALL make that mistake  

No matter how many people tell us "it's not worth it, don't bother" and yet we still go through with it regardless in the vain hope they may be wrong. I'm as guilty as anyone else.  

Jon


----------



## aga (Mar 23, 2017)

Hmm.

Those green fibre CPUs with pathetic gold plated pins are a Challenge, not an automatic Defeat.

I think i see a way using a chemical i already made twice to make artificial rubber.

First i got to get to metallic gold via the 'normal' route(s) before experimenting.

One thing that hits me at this stage is that the Volumes of HCl & HNO3 are never clearly stated.

This has set me back a long way (in time) purely because i used Way too much of each.

People happily say things like "an excess of HCl is OK" and do not say exactly how much acid they used.


----------



## daveOmac (Mar 23, 2017)

thanx for all the advice. Yes I thought buying scrap wont make any money. This is a long shot but will anybody be willing to tell me if there is a place in existance where you buy ewaste for refining? Biggest problem is finding parts to refine. So many skammers on alibaba.


----------



## kernels (Mar 23, 2017)

There is a whole section on the forum entitled "Where to find scrap"


----------



## dumbass (Mar 25, 2017)

hey guys . can you tell me which kind of rams contain more gold ?in pantium 4 , which processor contains more gold pinless or with pins? and what must be the price of ram per kg . and processor p4 per piece . thank you.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2017)

dumbass said:


> hey guys . can you tell me which kind of rams contain more gold ?in pantium 4 , which processor contains more gold pinless or with pins? and what must be the price of ram per kg . and processor p4 per piece . thank you.



I can tell you that you are probably going to have to change your name, even though it's funny.
The questions you have will get answered by studying the forum.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 25, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> dumbass said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys . can you tell me which kind of rams contain more gold ?in pantium 4 , which processor contains more gold pinless or with pins? and what must be the price of ram per kg . and processor p4 per piece . thank you.
> ...


I agree with Jim, your username is not acceptable. You'll find a link to the forum rules at the top of every page.

We can either change your username, or you can create a new account with a more appropriate name. If you start a new account, you won't be able to use the same email address for both accounts.

Dave


----------



## dumbass (Mar 25, 2017)

oh .. ok how can i change my name?
i dont have other email


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2017)

dumbass said:


> oh .. ok how can i change my name?
> i dont have other email



Wait for a moderator to send you a private message.

Jim


----------



## dear sir (Mar 25, 2017)

found it . no need to send me private message.


----------



## dear sir (Mar 25, 2017)

should i post my question again?


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 25, 2017)

dear sir said:


> should i post my question again?



No, someone will probably answer your questions. A better idea is to study the forum and answer your questions yourself. You will learn more that way, guaranteed.


----------

